# 2006 Nsw Xmas Case (december)



## Duff (11/9/06)

Ho Ho Ho,

Summer is approaching (though you wouldn't think it in NSW at present :huh: ), that means time for some nice cold suds brewed by our fellow NSW brewers whilst watching the Aussie flogs the Poms in the Ashes.

New transport arrangements have been arranged with our Newcastle boys, so it's time.

Please add your name if you are interested in participating in an end of year case. It is open to the first 28 brewers. You will be responsible for providing 28 bottles of your finest in 2 milk crates to the designated drop off, by the designated date. If we have more than 28 and someone withdraws, then the next person in line will fill the spot.

Lets get it on :beerbang: 


1. Duff


----------



## Stuster (11/9/06)

1. Duff
2. Stuster

Woohoo! :super:


----------



## goatherder (11/9/06)

I'm in if you'll have me.

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder


----------



## Trent (11/9/06)

WooHoo!
I am in. I will probably be making a brown ale. Big thanks to Duff for organising it, and waiting to hear back from the Newcastle crew. :beerbang:
all the best
Trent


----------



## DJR (11/9/06)

I'm in. Now what to make....

Edit: Just spoke to mikem108, he's in for it too. (can't get to a PC at the moment)


----------



## pint of lager (11/9/06)

I am in and I promise less carbonation.

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager


----------



## Trent (11/9/06)

I have spoken with Nooch, Les, Kieth the Beer Guy, Stephen and they are all keen aswell. Kieth I dont think has access to a computer at the moment, so if it is OK I will put him in? I will get in touch with the others asap
Trent


----------



## Doc (11/9/06)

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc


----------



## homebrewworld.com (11/9/06)

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc
8. Homebrewworld.com


----------



## Trent (11/9/06)

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc
8. Homebrewworld.com
9. Kieth the beer Guy
10.Chilled

I just received a text from Chilled, he will be unable to get to a computer till the weekend. If the moderator's feel I cannot add these 2 people, they may take their names from the list, but I would prefer if that doesnt happen  
All the best
Trent
EDIT Didnt ask Kieths specific permission to put his name up, just recall he said he may not be on the computer much this week, and he is part of the courier system to get the Newy beers to Sydney!


----------



## n00ch (11/9/06)

Yep i'm in for sure.

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc
8. Homebrewworld.com
9. Kieth the beer Guy
10.Chilled
11. Nooch


----------



## DJR (11/9/06)

Guys, i don't know what the deal is with people signing up other people because they can't get to a PC. If it's OK for people who can't get to a PC to put their names down, great, but if not, could we know so that we can tell them to get to a computer?

If we can sign up other people, then mikem108 will be in.

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Kieth
11. n00ch
12. mikem108


----------



## beer slayer (11/9/06)

DJR said:


> Guys, i don't know what the deal is with people signing up other people because they can't get to a PC. If it's OK for people who can't get to a PC to put their names down, great, but if not, could we know so that we can tell them to get to a computer?
> 
> If we can sign up other people, then mikem108 will be in.
> 
> ...


----------



## homebrewworld.com (11/9/06)

Yep Linz is stuck in traffic on the M5 and not happy.
He asked me to put him down too !


1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Kieth
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz


----------



## shonky (11/9/06)

I'd love to be included. (my first case entry, just missed out on the last one in July)



Cheers



Shonky


----------



## Gough (11/9/06)

I'm out this time fellas. Enjoyed the first two but can't commit this time. Enjoy it everyone  

Shawn.


----------



## stephen (11/9/06)

Count me in.

Stephen


----------



## DJR (11/9/06)

Just to update with a list

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Kieth
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen


----------



## Hopsta (11/9/06)

im in! missed out last time due to infection....


----------



## Weizguy (11/9/06)

Still keen.
I'd love to be number Seventeen.

Hey, I'm a poet, and I didn't ummm, I forget. Too much beer yesterday at Potters.

Seth


----------



## DJR (11/9/06)

Weizguy said:


> Still keen.
> I'd love to be number Seventeen.
> 
> Hey, I'm a poet, and I didn't ummm, I forget. Too much beer yesterday at Potters.
> ...



I think you're 18, but that still rhymes. :lol:


----------



## Thommo (11/9/06)

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Kieth
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo


----------



## Weizguy (11/9/06)

DJR said:


> Weizguy said:
> 
> 
> > Still keen.
> ...


Hey, I said I'd love to be number seventeen. I didn't say that I was, though.
Just expressing my desire.
[Whew, hope that works. Don't want to act like a dork in front of my peers. No-one noticed...?]

Seth out


----------



## kungy (11/9/06)

Count me in-

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Kieth
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo
20. Kungy

Thanks


----------



## Barry (12/9/06)

Good day
Count me in-

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Kieth
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo
20. Kungy
21. Barry, Munich Dunkel

Bloody hell, didn't look at the forum for one night and nearly missed out.


----------



## Duff (12/9/06)

Great response. Berto sent me a PM some time ago, and Nifty also mentioned to me when he picked up his crates that he wanted to make sure he was included for the next one so I'm going to include them as well on the list.

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Kieth
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo
20. Kungy
21. Barry, Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty

5 spots left, come on Pumpy, you know you want to


----------



## DrewCarey82 (12/9/06)

Thankgod going through this thread thought I'd missed it already!!! Luckily not though.....

Add me in ofcourse.... Promise to improve on my last beer. - Doing partials and not kits which will make all happier.

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Kieth
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo
20. Kungy
21. Barry, Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82


----------



## T.D. (12/9/06)

I'll jump in too.

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Kieth
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo
20. Kungy
21. Barry, Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82
25. T.D.


----------



## PostModern (12/9/06)

I'm in. Phew made it by the skin of my teeth!

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Kieth
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo
20. Kungy
21. Barry, Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82
25. T.D.
26. PoMo


----------



## mikem108 (12/9/06)

Are we talking 28 longnecks?....Better start sourcing


----------



## PostModern (12/9/06)

mikem108 said:


> Are we talking 28 longnecks?....Better start sourcing



I'll just wash and relabel the 28 bottles from the last case swap


----------



## Stuster (12/9/06)

Yep, mike, 28 longnecks it is. Once you do one case though, you are set. What to make though? :unsure:


----------



## mikem108 (12/9/06)

Yes indeed what to make, trolled through M.Jacksons Ultimate Beer for some inspiration last night still don't know.


----------



## KoNG (12/9/06)

I'm going to sit this one out guys, but that should open up some room for a fresh brewer!

EnjOy
KoNG


----------



## DrewCarey82 (12/9/06)

I am probably just going to go ND Brewing, $8 for a box of 16 crown seal longnecks.... Been meaning to grab a few for a while now!


----------



## philmac (12/9/06)

Well I've wanted to after seeing the fun had by all in the swaps so far. So here goes.

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Kieth
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo
20. Kungy
21. Barry, Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82
25. T.D.
26. PoMo
27. Philmac


Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (12/9/06)

Hi Philmac,

Hate to be the one to burst your bubble but its a NSW Xmas case.
Your location states VIC, so prob best to jump aboard the VIC Case once it gets started.


----------



## Stuster (12/9/06)

I'm sure you're welcome to join in, philmac, but how are you going to get the crates up to Sydney and back?

(Depending on dates I may be able to help you out. :unsure: )


----------



## philmac (12/9/06)

> Samwise Gamgee Posted Today, 10:41 AM
> Hi Philmac,
> 
> Hate to be the one to burst your bubble but its a NSW Xmas case.
> Your location states VIC, so prob best to jump aboard the VIC Case once it gets started.



Live in Vic and work in NSW. That's what you get for living on the border.
Happy to arrange own pick up and delivery but it's up to you guys. No hard 
feelings either way.

Thanks for the offer Stuster. Either way I can arrange it.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (12/9/06)

Fair enough!

Apologies for the assumption.


----------



## philmac (12/9/06)

None necessary Samwise.

I am *very* excited about being a part of it.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## crozdog (12/9/06)

Geez ya gotta be quick! Stuster asked me too late for the last one & I didn't have enough ready. Not this time. Now for the bottles...

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Kieth
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo
20. Kungy
21. Barry, Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82
25. T.D.
26. PoMo
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog


----------



## crozdog (12/9/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> I am probably just going to go ND Brewing, $8 for a box of 16 crown seal longnecks.... Been meaning to grab a few for a while now!



DC, 

Gerard doesn't have any stock @ present  . I was chatting to him about this last friday - he's on the lookout but.

beers

Crozdog


----------



## Thommo (12/9/06)

That filled up pretty quick.

So I'm not under prepared again, what date are we looking at having these bottled by?


----------



## Thommo (12/9/06)

Might be a bit early, but I saw that Barry has already decided on what he's offering. What is everyone brewing. (Sorry if I seem a bit eager and excited!!!)

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Kieth
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Kungy
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82
25. T.D.
26. PoMo
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog


----------



## Stuster (12/9/06)

The swap dates were at the end of November last year so I'd guess we'd be looking around that date. Never too early to put down what you want to brew if you are ready, Thommo, but there's no rush for those undecided. 

1. Duff
2. Stuster - American Rye (probably)
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Kungy
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82
25. T.D.
26. PoMo
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog


----------



## Doc (12/9/06)

Will be a big hoppy IPA or a Saison from me.

Doc

1. Duff
2. Stuster - American Rye (probably)
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Big hoppy IPA or a Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Kungy
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82
25. T.D.
26. PoMo
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog


----------



## T.D. (12/9/06)

I have a good idea of what I am brewing but have no idea what style it would fit into!! It will have quite a bit (20%) of wheat in the grain bill, but its not going to be a wheat beer. It will have quite a showing of american hops, but its not going to be an APA. It will (hopefully) be a crisp, clean summer ale, around 4.5% alc, with moderate hop flavour and aroma, and around 28 IBUs. Hoping for a bit of tang from the wheat malt to get that refreshment factor happening.


----------



## Stuster (12/9/06)

Blonde ale?


----------



## T.D. (12/9/06)

That'll do. Thanks Stuster. Although I have a feeling my one will be a touch hoppier than the guidelines indicate. I'll go with Blonde Ale for now though...

1. Duff
2. Stuster - American Rye (probably)
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Big hoppy IPA or a Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Kungy
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82
25. T.D. - Blonde Ale
26. PoMo
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog


----------



## DrewCarey82 (12/9/06)

1. Duff
2. Stuster - American Rye (probably)
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Big hoppy IPA or a Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Kungy
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82 - Golden Amber Ale.
25. T.D. - Blonde Ale
26. PoMo
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog


----------



## crozdog (12/9/06)

1. Duff
2. Stuster - American Rye (probably)
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Big hoppy IPA or a Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Kungy
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82 - Golden Amber Ale.
25. T.D. - Blonde Ale
26. PoMo
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (12/9/06)

DC82, out of curiosity, whats your Golden Amber Ale?

I can't stop picturing pouring a bottle of JS Golden Ale and JS Amber Ale into a glass  

I'm intrigued


----------



## Bobby (12/9/06)

that had me wondering too?


----------



## KoNG (12/9/06)

I'm guessing he means a golden coloured pale ale using willamette or .... vice-verca an amber coloured brew using amarillo...


----------



## Duff (12/9/06)

1. Duff - Victory Hop Devil or RyeIPA or TT Landlord or Pliny the Elder
2. Stuster - American Rye (probably)
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Big hoppy IPA or a Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Kungy
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82 - Golden Amber Ale.
25. T.D. - Blonde Ale
26. PoMo
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils


----------



## DJR (12/9/06)

1. Duff - Victory Hop Devil or RyeIPA or TT Landlord or Pliny the Elder
2. Stuster - American Rye (probably)
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR - APA or Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Big hoppy IPA or a Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com
9.Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Kungy
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82 - Golden Amber Ale.
25. T.D. - Blonde Ale
26. PoMo
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils


----------



## homebrewworld.com (12/9/06)

Mine will be the 'Far Kurnells' House Sweet Stout.


1. Duff - *Victory Hop Devil or RyeIPA or TT Landlord or Pliny the Elder*
2. Stuster - *American Rye * (probably)
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR - *APA or Klsch*
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - *Big hoppy IPA or a Saison*
8. Homebrewworld.com *Sweet Stout*
9.Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - *Bitter*
20. Kungy
21. Barry - *Munich Dunkel*
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82 - *Golden Amber Ale*.
25. T.D. - *Blonde Ale*
26. PoMo
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - *Southern German lager or Czech pils*


----------



## stephen (12/9/06)

If I knew how to add and edit the list I would.

My contribution this year will be a Hoegarden White. I made one recently and it turned out great. (I won't name drop but it was compared with a commercail version.)

Regards

Stephen


----------



## Doc (12/9/06)

No probs Stephen. Sorted.

Doc

1. Duff - *Victory Hop Devil or RyeIPA or TT Landlord or Pliny the Elder*
2. Stuster - *American Rye * (probably)
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR - *APA or Klsch*
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - *Big hoppy IPA or a Saison*
8. Homebrewworld.com *Sweet Stout*
9.Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen *Hoegarden White*
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - *Bitter*
20. Kungy
21. Barry - *Munich Dunkel*
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82 - *Golden Amber Ale*.
25. T.D. - *Blonde Ale*
26. PoMo
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - *Southern German lager or Czech pils*


----------



## stephen (12/9/06)

Thanks Doc.

This is a computer!!!!

Stephen


----------



## nifty (13/9/06)

Duff said:


> Great response. Berto sent me a PM some time ago, and Nifty also mentioned to me when he picked up his crates that he wanted to make sure he was included for the next one so I'm going to include them as well on the list.



Thanks for adding my name to the list Duff, much appreciated.

I'm in Copenhagen, Demark at the moment and this is the first time I've had a chance to log in. I'm actually um... borrowing someones unsecured wireless to connect.

I don't know yet what I'll be brewing, but I'll decide when I get back in about 3 weeks.

Just about to head to the pub for a few beers. 

cheers

nifty


----------



## DrewCarey82 (13/9/06)

Samwise Gamgee said:


> DC82, out of curiosity, whats your Golden Amber Ale?
> 
> I can't stop picturing pouring a bottle of JS Golden Ale and JS Amber Ale into a glass
> 
> I'm intrigued



Golden Ale with a touch of Amber in it, its my favourite partial so far.... Great summer drinker. - Armirillo hops.


----------



## Tony (13/9/06)

bugger.

missed out.

oh well i will have to enjoy what i brew next myself.

Or i could have chucked in some roggenbier. Not sure if i have 28 left though

next year maybe

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (13/9/06)

I'm still of two (or three minds). Any prefs?

Am thinking a classic *Weizen*, *American wheat*, *Belgian pale* (all tested and some prizes awarded for the Belgian and the weizen), or as suggested last case (March 6, by Doc), an *Imperial Dunkel Weizenbock*?

Interesting facts: Last year's NSW Xmas case opened on June 16 and was fully subscribed (24 places/beers) by Aug 22 (and officially closed for subscriptions on Aug 26). This year: all places locked in within 30 hours and 12 minutes of opening. (Hmmmm, is it obvious that I'm working as a scheduler ATM?)
This is in regard to the initial places and not considering drop-outs and replacements

Seth  

1. Duff - *Victory Hop Devil or RyeIPA or TT Landlord or Pliny the Elder*
2. Stuster - *American Rye * (probably)
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR - *APA or Klsch*
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - *Big hoppy IPA or a Saison*
8. Homebrewworld.com *Sweet Stout*
9.Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen *Hoegarden White*
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - *Bitter*
20. Kungy
21. Barry - *Munich Dunkel*
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82 - *Golden Amber Ale*.
25. T.D. - *Blonde Ale*
26. PoMo
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - *Southern German lager or Czech pils*
[/quote]


----------



## Stuster (13/9/06)

Weizguy said:


> Am thinking a classic *Weizen*, *American wheat*, *Belgian pale* (all tested and some prizes awarded for the Belgian and the weizen), or as suggested last case (March 6, by Doc), an *Imperial Dunkel Weizenbock*?
> 
> Interesting facts: Last year's NSW Xmas case opened on June 16 and was fully subscribed (24 places/beers) by Aug 22 (and officially closed for subscriptions on Aug 26). This year: all places locked in within 30 hours and 12 minutes of opening. (Hmmmm, is it obvious that I'm working as a scheduler ATM?)
> This is in regard to the initial places and not considering drop-outs and replacements



Hmm, I think it was just over 18 hours though, Seth?  Maybe there's a reason why the scheduling work is only ATM. :lol: 

Some kind of Weizen from the Weizguy would be appropriate, my vote anyway. :super:


----------



## PostModern (13/9/06)

I have no idea what I'll put in. *scratches head*. I'm looking into a whole range of styles atm. Given the time of consumption, I'm thinking about a pale ale of sorts but as I brew so many stouts, maybe I could brew a "Summer Stout"? That's just silly. Don't commit me to anything on the list yet. I'd like to procrastinate some more. 

As for Seth's beer, I'd love to try whatever your staple house brew is. Is it Weizen?

I'm totally looking forward to my third Xmas case. The standard of the first two has been amazing and inspiring.


----------



## mikem108 (13/9/06)

Pale Ale or an Alt depending on how my first Alt works out this weekend.
TBC


----------



## Barramundi (13/9/06)

LOOKS LIKE I MISSED OUT ON THE FIRST 28 can i be 29th man in case of injury is is it worth trying to start up another swap ???


----------



## Stuster (13/9/06)

It might be worth a try, Barramundi, considering how fast this one sold out. You could just start another thread and see what happens. :super:


----------



## Oblomov (13/9/06)

Put me as #30 or, alternatively, #2. All grain Dubbel.


----------



## Thommo (13/9/06)

Worth a try, but there may be more to organising it than just starting another thread.

You'd have to see if Duff minds sorting another 28 bottles, might have to sweeten him with offers of beer and a helping hand, or alternatively you may need to find another place to perform the second swap. His Garage looked like a Dan Murphies warehouse for the July swap. He puts a fair amount of effort into these things. And he doesn't do it all by himself. You'd also have to find someone to drive the Newcastle bottles up for the Northern part of the swap. Then there's the southern part of Sydney. I think Doc did the drive to Newcastle this July, and the Merc looked like a lowrider when it pulled out of Duff's driveway. Don't think he could fit another 10 milk crates full of bottles if you ended up with that many from Newcastle.

By all means go for it, just thought I'd warn you about the logistics involved. Having given the necessary warnings, I'm pretty sure that people involved will put up their hands to help with parts where needed.

This one went in 18 hours. Pretty sure you could fill up a second case easily.

Thommo.


----------



## PostModern (13/9/06)

28 bottles is what fits into 2 boxes that resemble milk crates. You could go for a smaller swap, say the 12 of a standard case if that's all a second thread could recruit.


----------



## Duff (13/9/06)

I would just sit tight at the moment. As with the last swap in July, there were a couple of withdraws for personal reasons which were unforseen at the time of nominating. We then filled that with all of the alternates, and even then fell one short at the finishing line, only to have Weizguy generously chip in with a second bottle to make up the 28.

Give it another month or so. It may seem long but it may work out.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (13/9/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> Samwise Gamgee said:
> 
> 
> > DC82, out of curiosity, whats your Golden Amber Ale?
> ...



What colour is the resulting brew? Golden or Amber?
Edit: or somewhere in between?


----------



## Weizguy (13/9/06)

I see that Tony has signalled interest above.
That may be as (first) backup, or maybe for a second case swap?

As for my beer, PoMo (and others), my house beer is Weizen, but I brew a lot of other beer too. Keen to make a Gose for Summer, after plenty of salt-taste threshold testing. Anyone keen for another scary beer ala Weizguy?

Most of the wheat beer I've made and put into comps were extract or partial mash, so I still need to refine my ag wheats - mostly recipe and pitching temp; technique is OK. I'll make a few test batches, refine the method/recipe, see how I go and get back to you. U can record Weizen as my tentative option, OK?

I'm salivating already!

Seth


----------



## stephen (13/9/06)

Thommo said:


> Worth a try, but there may be more to organising it than just starting another thread.
> 
> You'd have to see if Duff minds sorting another 28 bottles, might have to sweeten him with offers of beer and a helping hand, or alternatively you may need to find another place to perform the second swap. His Garage looked like a Dan Murphies warehouse for the July swap. He puts a fair amount of effort into these things. And he doesn't do it all by himself. You'd also have to find someone to drive the Newcastle bottles up for the Northern part of the swap. Then there's the southern part of Sydney. I think Doc did the drive to Newcastle this July, and the Merc looked like a lowrider when it pulled out of Duff's driveway. Don't think he could fit another 10 milk crates full of bottles if you ended up with that many from Newcastle.
> 
> ...


If you want to start a second swap, I could probably go into another case....Think about it, instead of 27 different beers I could end up with 54!!!

Such greed is almost decadent!

Stephen


----------



## DrewCarey82 (13/9/06)

Very gold.

THATS GOLD!


----------



## Tony (13/9/06)

I will sit as backup brewer if you like 

I am planing to brew a belgian pale ale with lots of munich, vienna, Plis syrians and SAAZ-B and T58 dry yeast for something different

There will be heaps left for ne too if i make a 50 liter batch

and if i dont get the calling i will have to drink them myself.

its a win win situation

cheers


----------



## Josh (13/9/06)

I'm in a rush to get to dinner so I haven't read any of this post. Needless to say I have missed the boat for case 1. But if there's a case 2, I am in, Belgian Wit and all.

I'll check back later on tonight or tomorrow to see what is actually happening.

Edit: Add me as a reserve too.


----------



## Linz (14/9/06)

Thanks again to HBW.com for getting my name on the list (f%$#g M5 traffic!!).....

As soon as I mentioned it to the wife, she said "You've got to do the Wit!!". It was my highest scoring beer at the NSW state comp last year; and a few places behind the comp winner in the same category....So with a little tweek here and there (ala judges notes)



1. Duff - Victory Hop Devil or RyeIPA or TT Landlord or Pliny the Elder
2. Stuster - American Rye (probably)
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR - APA or Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Big hoppy IPA or a Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9.Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Kungy
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82 - Golden Amber Ale.
25. T.D. - Blonde Ale
26. PoMo
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils


----------



## Trent (14/9/06)

Weizguy
How about gracing us with the Imperial Dunkel Weizenbock?  Sounds like it would be a treat. You american wheat probably wouldnt go astray either. 
I am still debating between a brown ale (my original choice), or maybe an american wheat, or a belgian pale. Dunno yet, I will let you know closer to time.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Weizguy (14/9/06)

Trent said:


> Weizguy
> How about gracing us with the Imperial Dunkel Weizenbock?  Sounds like it would be a treat. You american wheat probably wouldnt go astray either.
> I am still debating between a brown ale (my original choice), or maybe an american wheat, or a belgian pale. Dunno yet, I will let you know closer to time.
> All the best
> Trent


 Thanks for the vote of confidence, Trent. Is your confidence in my American wheat affected by you tasting it from my fermentor?
I may make a test/evaluation batch of IDWB for the Newie locals and spring it on the next Xmas case (if I get my name on the list in time).

For the Xmas case (to save space here), can someone record me as a Weizen brewer/contributor (haus weizen).

Now I must go and brew a few test batches of 8-day wonder wheat beer.

Beerz
Seth 

*several edits to expound and enhance the gist


----------



## redbeard (14/9/06)

oops, missed this topic last night. put me down as a reserve


----------



## Josh (15/9/06)

Looking at the list, there's already a couple of wits in there. I hope I can get a guernsey as one of the replacements. I will be brewing up my own version of a Belgian Wit just in case I get a late call up anyway.


----------



## Duff (16/9/06)

Xmas Craters,

As some of you may be planning on utilising the nice ambient ale temperatures in the next couple of weeks to brew your contribution, for this December's crates, can you simply use the number beside your name on your bottle cap only.

Sorting will be much easier when I can do a simple 1 - 28 count within the crates instead of SWMBO reading off names and me lifting numerous bottles searching each label.

Cheers.

* Thanks for the PM MHB.

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc
8. Homebrewworld.com
9. Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo
20. Kungy
21. Barry
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82
25. T.D.
26. PoMo
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog


----------



## DJR (18/9/06)

Hey, i realise that we are submitting longnecks but what is the minimum capacity? Are the 650/640mL longnecks acceptable?

And does anyone mind getting PET (not that mine will be but others might)


----------



## DrewCarey82 (18/9/06)

Good question as to be quite honest I have numerous volumes for my longnecks some are 650ml(not many) and others are up too 800mls.


----------



## Doc (18/9/06)

DJR said:


> Hey, i realise that we are submitting longnecks but what is the minimum capacity? Are the 650/640mL longnecks acceptable?
> 
> And does anyone mind getting PET (not that mine will be but others might)



I'll go on the record and say that the definition of a longneck for the NSW Xmas case is *750ml minimum and glass*.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## DJR (18/9/06)

Doc said:


> I'll go on the record and say that the definition of a longneck for the NSW Xmas case is *750ml minimum and glass*.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



I predict a massive run of Cooper's longneck case sales in the coming months :lol:

Shame that most "longneck" homebrew bottles are the 650mL variety.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (18/9/06)

I have to say thats pretty painfull, as also most homebrewshops only sell the 640-650ml variety..... 

Ah well, close to 2 months to get the buggers so no biggy.


----------



## Doc (18/9/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> I have to say thats pretty painfull, as also most homebrewshops only sell the 640-650ml variety.....



Are they glass ?
Probably not, so the glass bit kills you before you even get to the capacity.

I'd be prepared to accept champagne bottles. Thoughts anyone ?

Doc


----------



## DJR (18/9/06)

Doc said:


> DrewCarey82 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say thats pretty painfull, as also most homebrewshops only sell the 640-650ml variety.....
> ...



Glass indeed the 640mL ones, but no good because of capacity. The Coopers PET ones which are pretty ubiquitous are 750mL.

Champagnes are probably fine, just recapping them is a PITA but hey at least they store beer and keep it carbonated


----------



## PostModern (18/9/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> I have to say thats pretty painfull, as also most homebrewshops only sell the 640-650ml variety.....
> 
> Ah well, close to 2 months to get the buggers so no biggy.



Haven't you finished off your July case yet. As I recall, there were 28 bottles right there.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (18/9/06)

Generally none of my bottles are empty for long, the XMas case bottles are probably in a dozen different brews by now.

Its only 3 cases of longies so I am not particularly fussed, and though it gets bagged heavily I still enjoy the odd Tooheys Red.

Sorry for rocking the boat fellas.


----------



## Duff (18/9/06)

You will not fit 14 champagne bottles into a milk crate, thus making transportation and sorting a PITA. Can we simply maintain the regular 750 or 800ml tallie.

You would also have a hard time fitting 14 champagne bottles into your favourite delivery boxes too Doc


----------



## Hopsta (18/9/06)

Duff said:


> You will not fit 14 champagne bottles into a milk crate, thus making transportation and sorting a PITA. Can we simply maintain the regular 750 or 800ml tallie.
> 
> You would also have a hard time fitting 14 champagne bottles into your favourite delivery boxes too Doc
> 
> View attachment 9188



Haha they look like the same boxes that Doc lent me well over a year ago, full of emptys so i could join the xmas 05 case. And he got them back in the same boxes a couple of months ago, they have done the rounds!


----------



## DrewCarey82 (18/9/06)

Can u cap champers bottles using regular beer bottle caps?


----------



## PostModern (18/9/06)

No. You need larger caps and a different bell for your capper.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (18/9/06)

no

edit: pomo beat me to it


----------



## DrewCarey82 (18/9/06)

PostModern said:


> No. You need larger caps and a different bell for your capper.



Well you can put me down as one of those that want standard 750-800ml longies only.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Barramundi (18/9/06)

not that im in this swap but i thought that the coopers plastics were only 700ml


----------



## PostModern (18/9/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> PostModern said:
> 
> 
> > No. You need larger caps and a different bell for your capper.
> ...



Put me down for any champers bottles that were destined for Drew


----------



## DJR (18/9/06)

Barramundi said:


> not that im in this swap but i thought that the coopers plastics were only 700ml



740mL... i've bought enough of them to know, all the boxes say "15x740mL bottles". Not sure what the exact capacity excluding headspace is though. Under the required 750mL anyway even if they were glass.

I've lined up a few 800mL's from a mate so hopefully i should be alright, i lose my collection of Cooper's longnecks but at least i get them back 

If i do manage to find a bottle supplier that can do 750mL+ glass bottles i'll let everybody know. Until then, get cosy with your local watering hole and ask them about empties. :beer:


----------



## berto (18/9/06)

Hey all, 
I'm back online after a few months without the net at home. And work blocks any sites that look remotely fun. 

Anyway, thanks for putting my name down Duff, and I'll be thinking of what to brew soon. 

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## Barramundi (24/9/06)

for those of you who missed out on this swap ive just started a thread/poll for another small swap labelled SYDNEY XMAS NEW YEAR SMALL CASE SWAP..

so get in there and do the poll so the numbers can decide what the swap will entail...

LINK BELOW TAKES YA STRAIGHT THERE...

SYDNEY XMAS NEW YEAR SMALL SWAP


----------



## Barramundi (30/9/06)

see above text !!!


----------



## T.D. (3/10/06)

I have decided to change my beer name to "Mongrel Ale". Highly non-specific, but that's kind of the point. The recipe changes on almost a daily basis!  

Have we decided on a date to submit our bottles?


1. Duff - Victory Hop Devil or RyeIPA or TT Landlord or Pliny the Elder
2. Stuster - American Rye (probably)
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR - APA or Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Big hoppy IPA or a Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9.Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Kungy
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82 - Golden Amber Ale.
25. T.D. - Mongrel Ale
26. PoMo
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils


----------



## kungy (4/10/06)

1. Duff - Victory Hop Devil or RyeIPA or TT Landlord or Pliny the Elder
2. Stuster - American Rye (probably)
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR - APA or Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Big hoppy IPA or a Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9.Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Kungy - Nelsons Summer Ale
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82 - Golden Amber Ale.
25. T.D. - Mongrel Ale
26. PoMo
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils


----------



## kungy (12/10/06)

This is a tad weird, considering in the very last reply i was in for the case. 

But i think my spot would be more appreciated by one of the stand by's. So first on the list can take my place if they want. 

My motivation for churning out a batch on such a largish scale is a bit low at the moment. I think i'll keep the case to once a year. 

Sorry fellas

Will


----------



## Trent (13/10/06)

Sorry to see ya go, kungy, have enjoyed your contributions. Look forward to the next one then.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Josh (13/10/06)

I don't think I was first reserve. but I'm happy to fill in if required.


----------



## Duff (14/10/06)

Sorry to see you pull out Will, I've really enjoyed your beers over the last two cases.

Josh, thanks for your offer. I guess though to be fair to everyone who put their name down we should go in order who got in first. Going back over the thread the brewers who just missed out on the 28 and who got their names down went like this:

1. Tony
2. Barramundi
3. Oblomov
4. Josh
5. Redbeard

So in fairness, with Will pulling out, the spot opens up for Tony if he wishes to contribute. Tony, are you interested?

Also a reminder Xmas Craters, please label your contribution on the caps with the number only corresponding to your name. It makes sorting so much easier.

1. Duff
2. Stuster
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc
8. Homebrewworld.com
9. Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz
15. Shonky
16. Stephen
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo
20. *TONY*
21. Barry
22. Berto
23. Nifty
24. DrewCarey82
25. T.D.
26. PoMo
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog


It is disappointing to see guys miss out on these swaps. That's why I was thinking if we go ahead next July (and I'm sure everyone would be keen to go around again) that we all try and get together somewhere, whether it be in Sydney or the Hunter for a personal swap and all have a few beers together Saturday night, head home Sunday. That way we could then open it to all interested, meet each other, talk beer, etc. I'm sure with 6+ months notice and a venue we can all agree on, it will give us enough time to save some pennies if need be and get in first on our personal 2007 calenders.

Cheers.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (14/10/06)

Thats a rippa Duff ! :super:


----------



## Tony (16/10/06)

I would love to but i dont think i will get a brew done for it.

I dont have enough of anything in bottles to send out so i will have to pass.

Maybe i will get to start brewing next year again.

Cheers


----------



## T.D. (16/10/06)

What date do we have to have our entries ready by???


----------



## mikem108 (16/10/06)

Earlier in this thread use of Champagne bottles was getting a bashing. Is that the case? because I need to get this sorted, are champagne bottles out?


----------



## DrewCarey82 (16/10/06)

Is using champagne bottles really fair as not everyone has their capper set for this?

I know I'd prefer to get back 30 longnecks that I can re-use.


----------



## Doc (16/10/06)

T.D. said:


> What date do we have to have our entries ready by???



Not sure if a date has been set yet, but last year I think it was the last weekend in Nov that all the entries needed to be at Duff's.
With a change of logistics this year, maybe that will go out by a week. Duff ?

Looking to brew my entry this weekend. Still swinging between a Saison or something hoppy. Decisions decisions.

Doc


----------



## Stuster (16/10/06)

How about the saison, Doc.  

Mine was brewed yesterday and is busy bubbling away now. I'll have to put a blowoff tube on it soon. 24L with the American wheat yeast will definitely be a bit much. :unsure: 

Personally, I don't care either way on the champagne bottles. KoNG (?) used them before I think.

So, Barramundi's next in the queue. What do you think mate?


----------



## Barramundi (16/10/06)

id love to be in it but i dont know that ill have the time to get the brew ready and settled in the bottle and for that matter i dont know that ill have the glass ware , having comitted to another smaller swap too leaves me a bit short all round, unless champagne bottles are legal tender ??? if they are i can probably make it happen ..are the plastic coopers bottles acceptable or is it glass only ??


----------



## Doc (16/10/06)

Stuster said:


> How about the saison, Doc.



Sold. A Saison it is.

Doc


----------



## Duff (16/10/06)

Re: Champagne Bottles.

My dislike of them comes primarily from a transport point of view. If we have someone like Linz volunteer some time again to transport from the south to here, as well as the transport for the north to here, using champagne bottles will make it difficult for him to transport. You only had to see Linz's van loaded up with the crates for the July swap to get an idea. Everything sat together well.

Problem is, you WILL NOT get 14 bottles into a milk crate if one of them is a champagne bottle. What do we do then with the extra and how will that be transported? Lets keep it simple and easy for those to transport. Obtaining regular 750/800ml tallies is not hard.

I'll try to come up with some dates in the next couple of weeks, very busy at Uni at present.

Remember to only put a number on the cap for ease of sorting.

Barramundi - 28 bottles of the 750/800ml type are required by the end of November/start of December. If not, then we'll have to ask Oblomov to be fair.


----------



## Barramundi (16/10/06)

yeah obtaining them isnt hard duff but finding 30 of them b4 end of november 
aint gonna be easy but f**k it im in and ill find a way !!!!
just means i gotta drink more commercial beer , no big drama...
having said that duff im all in favor of the latest date you can possibly come up with ...


----------



## Weizguy (16/10/06)

Barra,

If you ever get to Newcastle, I have a large quantity of near-new 800ml brown twist tops. They still have the original labels, too. Happy to sling U some for free, of course. Bring crates or boxes, please.
You could even have a beer with a few of the locals.

Just a thought
Seth


----------



## Linz (16/10/06)

Weizguy said:


> Barra,
> 
> If you ever get to Newcastle, I have a large quantity of near-new 800ml brown twist tops. They still have the original labels, too. Happy to sling U some for free, of course. Bring crates or boxes, please.
> You could even have a beer with a few of the locals.
> ...




Or the Linz to the rescue again......since I'll be at Potters this weekend to help with the Stewarding of the NSW state comp, I'll lug them back to Sydney if you like???


----------



## mikem108 (17/10/06)

I hear you Duff, got some 750's sorted now so fear not there will be no champagne bottles


----------



## Weizguy (17/10/06)

Linz said:


> Weizguy said:
> 
> 
> > Barra,
> ...


That would be great, Linz, you rescuer.  :beer:  

How many bottles are required/ are you willing to carry? I'll check my capacity to supply that number.

Seth


----------



## Barramundi (17/10/06)

thats would be much appreciated weizguy and linz , will save me running around like a nutter chasing bottles , this way i can concentrate on making a good beer instead , all i need is the 28 for the swap , unless your trying to make them go away , ill take as many as ya wanna give at this stage but of course it depends on how many linz can carry too.... 

It seems to me that you linz are a bit of a home brewing macgyver this isnt the first time youve come to the rescue , ive read more than one post that has you saving the day...

if you can PM me linz we can swap details and arrange this further off the forum rather than clutter it further than it needs to be , i got told off the other day for goin off topic so id hate for that to happen again .....LOL 

cheers all NED


----------



## Linz (17/10/06)

Guys ,

Im going up in a rented corolla.....????with the missus.

...so a squeeze for 2 milk crates amongst the cases


----------



## Barramundi (17/10/06)

im sure little squares wouldnt mine cradling one crate on her lap the whole way back.... what ever you can manage is good linz , i have none at present but that will change by swap day ....


----------



## Weizguy (17/10/06)

Barramundi said:


> im sure little squares wouldnt mind cradling one crate on her lap the whole way back.... what ever you can manage is good linz , i have none at present but that will change by swap day ....


last post, I swear, as I know this is off-topic.
Barra,

I'm sure LittleSquares is the correct spelling. Either way, I'm sure she puts up worse in her life. I reckon she could nurse 2 crates if there was a blanket on her lap, for comfort. I'm sure this will upset her to hear such extravagance.
I reckon that U could fit a couple of crates onboard, comfortably, and that'll get U out of trouble.

Although if Linz and the beautiful missus wish to carry more, U better give 'em some beer for their trouble.

In negotiation currently (off-forum).

Seth out  

Edit of quoted post in red to corr3ct spelling error, coz I'm a pedant...


----------



## Barramundi (18/10/06)

Linz and weizguy , cancel all negotiations on my part ive managed to gather enough bottles for the swap and then some locally, thanks enourmously for offering to help out to the both of you , sorry if ive messed anyone about at all , that was never my intention ...

Thanks again ...


----------



## Linz (18/10/06)

Dang, 

And I was looking forward to seeeing the missus balance 2 crates on her lap for 2 hours+......


----------



## nifty (19/10/06)

Ok, I had a second attempt at the xmas case contribution yesterday. 

Due to time restraints and work commitments, the first attempt 2 weeks ago wasn't anything fancy, just an apa. It wasn't meant to be. First off, the pump flow kept stopping during recirc, then packed it in altogether. Bugger. Drained the mash tun via gravity into a bucket and then transferred it to the boiler. A bit of unavoidable splashing occurred. Batch sparged, manually recirced and drained into the bucket again, more splashing. HSA here I come.

Anyway, fired up the boiler and was about to add the first hop additions when the assistant brewer, Widget, a 14 year old kelpie cross, decided to help by checking for food under the table I had the hops on. Because the poor old fella's back legs have had it, he stumbled against the table and knocked the hops all over the ground. It was nearly my whole supply of amarillo. Bugger again. I couldn't go crook, it's just one of those things that happen. Made some hasty substitutions with some bits and pieces I had lying around and finished off as normal, no chilled.

At this stage I had made up my mind not to inflict this beer on the rest of the xmas casers.

I made up the yeast starter and as it was very hot that week, I turned the fridge on to get some temp control for it and discovered that it doesn't work anymore. Crap. Luckily, there were a few empty 2 ltr drink bottles in the recycle bin, so I filled them up and froze them. I am using them to keep the fridge cool.

So, to cut a short story long, I had a go at making an Old Peculier yesterday. I had a few of these in the Uk recently and was very impressed. I just hope it turns out alright as I haven't had a chance to make it before.

Sorry about the ramble, list updated.

cheers

nifty

1. Duff - Victory Hop Devil or RyeIPA or TT Landlord or Pliny the Elder
2. Stuster - American Rye (probably)
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR - APA or Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Big hoppy IPA or a Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Kungy
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
*23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier*
24. DrewCarey82 - Golden Amber Ale.
25. T.D. - Mongrel Ale
26. PoMo
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils


----------



## PostModern (19/10/06)

Sorry for the late notice fellas, but I'm going to bail this time too 
I have way too many commitments at the moment, and sadly brewing has to suffer first. Will not be able to put out a worthy batch in time to save my life, I'm afraid.

Looks like there's an opportunity open for 

3. Oblomov
4. Josh
or
5. Redbeard

Will catch you in the next one. Hope everyone enjoys the case and Xmas!

Cheers,
PoMo.

(PS if worst comes to worst, let me know and I'll try and whip up a kit or something to keep the case full, but really, that's not what I'd like to put in).


----------



## Stuster (19/10/06)

That's a shame, PoMo. Hopefully you'll be right for the next one. :super: 

So, who' ready to join the fun?


----------



## redbeard (19/10/06)

im in the small swap, so thats my 1st priority. 

if Oblomov or Josh are not interested, then i could be in if i scrounge another dozen longnecks. i guess a decision in the next week would be good !


----------



## Oblomov (19/10/06)

Alas, I can't handle both the small swap and this one. I'm out.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (19/10/06)

Bummer Post Modern,
You will be missed from this case, 
:super:


----------



## Doc (19/10/06)

Damm, PoMo, I was looking for redemption.
I can wait for the mid-year case.

Beers, 
Doc

PS: All tongue in cheek.


----------



## PostModern (20/10/06)

No worries Doc, I'll more than redeam myself next year 

If no 28th puts up their hand, I guess it means Mike can use his Champers bottles!?!


----------



## DrewCarey82 (20/10/06)

Jumping on the wagon at the moment I'll put my place up tentively if someone else wants it.

New job and no time to brew lately, but I can make time if no one grabs my spot.


----------



## Josh (21/10/06)

Sorry guys I haven't been keeping track of the orer or dropouts, been a bit busy to be online much lately. But yeah, if it's up to my spot, or if I become next in line later on, I will be in.


----------



## Stuster (21/10/06)

Well, you were next in line, Josh, so you're in. :super: 

1. Duff - Victory Hop Devil or RyeIPA or TT Landlord or Pliny the Elder
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR - APA or Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Kungy
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. DrewCarey82 - Golden Amber Ale.
25. T.D. - Mongrel Ale
26. *Josh*
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils


----------



## T.D. (21/10/06)

Josh, as far as I can see you are next in line... :beerbang:


----------



## Barramundi (21/10/06)

am i confused or am i in this swap , i believe i said i was in when it was offered but i dont see my name on the list ???? anyone who knows please inform ......


----------



## Stuster (21/10/06)

Sorry, Barra, just a bit of a mix up. My bad.  

Here's the final list. No more pikers now.  

1. Duff - Victory Hop Devil or RyeIPA or TT Landlord or Pliny the Elder
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR - APA or Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. *Barramundi*
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. DrewCarey82 - Golden Amber Ale.
25. T.D. - Mongrel Ale
26. *Josh*
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils


----------



## Barramundi (21/10/06)

good stuff stuster, was begin to worry if i was losing the plot or not , will hopefully put on my brew for the swap tomorrow , was planned for today but things got messy between me and a mobile phone ...


----------



## Josh (22/10/06)

I'm doing a wit for the small swap. So for this one I was thinking of doing an Aussie Lager but might not have the time. So I might try and get a Sparkling Ale happening.

1. Duff - Victory Hop Devil or RyeIPA or TT Landlord or Pliny the Elder
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR - APA or Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. DrewCarey82 - Golden Amber Ale.
25. T.D. - Mongrel Ale
26. Josh - *Sparkling Ale*
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils


----------



## DrewCarey82 (23/10/06)

Guys I seem to be having a bottle bomb problem @ the moment thats seemingly affected my last six batch's!

Until I figure that out I cant in good concious go into any swaps, consider me pulled out.

Apologies to all.


----------



## Duff (23/10/06)

Well with DC82 out, there is a spare spot which has opened up. Any takers? We will need to finalise drop off points and contacts shortly.

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR - APA or Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. 
25. T.D. - Mongrel Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils


----------



## Gerard_M (23/10/06)

Very tempted, but a dodgy shoulder means I rarely put my hand up for anything. Plus I have no bottles!
I will see how it goes, maybe a few more drop outs might tempt me.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## DJR (23/10/06)

Gerard_M said:


> Very tempted, but a dodgy shoulder means I rarely put my hand up for anything. Plus I have no bottles!
> I will see how it goes, maybe a few more drop outs might tempt me.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Come on Gerard, bottle a Pilsner for us :lol:


----------



## Stuster (23/10/06)

Gerard_M said:


> Very tempted, but a dodgy shoulder means I rarely put my hand up for anything. Plus I have no bottles!
> I will see how it goes, maybe a few more drop outs might tempt me.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Apparently there's some dodgy HBS guy up your way who sells bottles. Maybe you can get some from him. :lol: 

Seriously though, give it a go. :super:


----------



## Barramundi (23/10/06)

i can spare a few bottles if thats all thats stoppin ya gerard
have solved my bottle shortage well and truely...


----------



## Duff (23/10/06)

C'mon Gerard, third case time lucky.

I'm sure a few of us can chip in some longnecks.


----------



## Barramundi (23/10/06)

i can spare the whole 28 if need be i have got heaps now , cmon gerard do it for the team ....
seems like most of the boys want you in mate !!!


----------



## Gerard_M (23/10/06)

Why not,this could be fun. I have a few pilot batches I need to get done for the New Year, so between now & X-Mass I should be able to get something in a bottle.


1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR - APA or Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M 
25. T.D. - Mongrel Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Barramundi (23/10/06)

aint it amazin what a bit of peer pressure will produce .....

so does that mean you need the bottles Gerard ?? and if so how and when are ya gonna get them ??


----------



## Doc (23/10/06)

A special Malt Shovel brew Gerard, or a Dogbolter ?
I hope you have browny point so you can brew this weekend so you are ready for the swap.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (23/10/06)

Doc said:


> A special Malt Shovel brew Gerard, or a Dogbolter ?
> I hope you have browny point so you can brew this weekend so you are ready for the swap.
> Beers,
> Doc



This week is going to be spent getting the garage into shape for brewing. New water filter will need a run & the brewstand takes about 10 minutes to put together.Getting non-brewing stuff out of the garage will be a challenge. Should get something into a fermentor by Friday week. It was going to be an APA, but the Yanks banned Vegemite (which they own) so I am boycotting as much U.S made stuff as I can. No Coke will be tough, so I will drink beer, although no JS Golden Ale as it contains the very over rated Amarillo. I find it a tad boring.
I am leaning towards a Firkin Bitter, might even get the Hop Back out for a run. I have a cube of Bolter as back up. I think bottles are sorted, although it will be the first time that I have ever washed a bottle!

I have been taking my 10 litre keg to cricket on a Sat arvo for post match reflection. The ND Pale Ale has been a huge hit, but I am going to do the Firkin Best @ around the 3.5 % mark for the guys, just to be on the safe side.

Cheers 
Gerard


----------



## Barramundi (24/10/06)

gerard you still didnt say whether or not you need the bottles ... please inform if you dont need them im gonna hide them under the house if you do great theyre yours ....

BTW i think the aussies actually bought back vegemite recently off the seppo's


----------



## Barramundi (24/10/06)

have we settled on a date for the swappage yet , have trawled through most of this thread and didnt see one , and where is the drop off point at ???


----------



## Duff (25/10/06)

*NSW XMas Case Deadlines and Dropoffs.*

If there are no objections, the deadline to have your beers submitted at your nearest drop off point is Friday December 1. Based on the prior two swaps, the breakdown would be something like this.

*Newcastle Drop Off At MHB's.*

Goatherder
Trent
Chilled
Keith
n00ch
Stephen
Les the Weizguy

*Southern Sydney Drop Off:*

Homebrewworld.com
mikem108
Beer Slayer
Linz
Barry
POL - I assume you'll send to Linz again?

*Direct at my joint:*

Duff
Doc
Hopsta
Thommo
Berto
Nifty
Gerard_M
Josh

So that leaves the following. Could you please advise your preferred drop off point.

Stuster
DJR
Barramundi
T.D
Philmac
Crozdog
Shonky


Time for some volunteers:

1. Could we have a volunteer to be the Southern Sydney drop off locale.
2. Could we have a volunteer to transport to my place from southern Sydney and return.


As the Newcastle boys have advised that they will do the run direct to my joint, let's aim to have all the beers here on Saturday December 2. We can then do the sort in one hit. Might even be able to fire up the BBQ and have one or two ales as we go. If the courier from southern Sydney to here is free, then the beers will be back at the southern drop off point by Saturday afternoon. Collection from my place can then happen either then on Saturday or Sunday.

A reminder, please only label your contribution with the number corresponding with your name on the list.

Look forward to it.


----------



## Stuster (25/10/06)

I'm happy to drop off directly. I'll also volunteer to transport the ISB guys' beers and any others in the Inner West area if that would be helpful.


----------



## Gerard_M (25/10/06)

I will be suitably equipped to provide transport for T.D, Croz, DJR, Stuster.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Stuster (25/10/06)

Even better. Thanks Gerard. :super:


----------



## DJR (25/10/06)

Gerard_M said:


> I will be suitably equipped to provide transport for T.D, Croz, DJR, Stuster.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Easy! Thanks Gerard!

My Kolsch entry is boiling away... mmmmm


----------



## Barramundi (25/10/06)

where does duff live at ???


----------



## Stuster (25/10/06)

Castle Hill way, barra. I'm sure something can be sorted out for your bottles. The southern Sydney drop off is probably easier for you?


----------



## Josh (25/10/06)

I'm happy to be a pick up/drop off for the greater west. Is it only Nifty and I this far out? St Marys etc.


----------



## Barramundi (25/10/06)

probaly so stu , do have to make a trip out to the hills soon though , see how it pans out in the next week or so ...

so i hereby add my name to the southern sydney group....


----------



## Linz (25/10/06)

I'll do the run again(assuming Im still working for this mob).....just need a pick up point out south way. Maybe the ISB boys could put up a point??


----------



## beer slayer (25/10/06)

Linz and southerns 

Im happy to be the drop off point for the southern guys.
However Ive moved address from Bexley to Hurstville. 
If that is suitable for the southern guys, Im happy to be the drop of point again
Just let me know!

Cheers

BS


----------



## Duff (26/10/06)

Great, thanks Linz and Beer Slayer. Drop off points are as follows.

*Newcastle Drop Off At MHB's.*

Goatherder
Trent
Chilled
Keith
n00ch
Stephen
Les the Weizguy

*Southern Sydney Drop Off At Beer Slayer's:*

Homebrewworld.com
mikem108
Beer Slayer
Linz
Barry
POL - I assume you'll send to Linz again?
Barramundi
Shonky

*Direct at my joint:*

Duff
Doc
Hopsta
Thommo
Berto
Nifty
Gerard_M
Josh
Stuster
DJR
T.D
Crozdog
Philmac


Cheers.


----------



## T.D. (26/10/06)

Gerard_M said:


> I will be suitably equipped to provide transport for T.D, Croz, DJR, Stuster.
> Cheers
> Gerard




Thanks Gerard :beer:


----------



## Doc (26/10/06)

Shonky is probably closest for a Southern Sydney dropoff at Beer Slayers.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## T.D. (26/10/06)

I may actualy submit the famous ND Pale Ale as my Xmas case beer. It is the very same beer to Gerard's cricket brew. It was brewed on my big 150L system up in the Hunter Valley. I even have a groovy label organised showing the stainless 44gal boiler! 

I brewed the Mongrel Ale on the weekend, so if anything goes wrong with the NDPA then that will be my backup.


----------



## philmac (26/10/06)

I'll be happy to get mine to Duff's.

Duff, could you please PM me your address and a contact phone number?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Barramundi (26/10/06)

sounds good to me beer slayer , bexley would have been better seein im in arncliffe but i cant bicker too much about the drive to hurstville ...

good stuff !!!


----------



## Gerard_M (29/10/06)

Drop off points are as follows.

Newcastle Drop Off At MHB's.

Goatherder
Trent
Chilled
Keith
n00ch
Stephen
Les the Weizguy

Southern Sydney Drop Off At Beer Slayer's:

Homebrewworld.com
mikem108
Beer Slayer
Linz
Barry
POL - I assume you'll send to Linz again?
Barramundi

Gerard's Pick up

Shonky
Stuster
DJR
T.D
Crozdog
Gerard_M

Direct at my joint:

Duff
Doc
Hopsta
Thommo
Berto
Nifty
Josh
Philmac


Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Weizguy (2/11/06)

Just to stir up this thread again...

I have just tasted my Kmas Kase weizen. Tastes OK already at 32.7% apparent attenuation. Some nice banana and clove.

Gerard, it's almost Friday week. Any brewing yet?

Stuster, was that your American Rye in the NSW comp?

Keith - Kit beer? or your comp-winning Berliner? ( he he) :lol: 

Anyway:

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder
4. Trent
5. DJR - APA or Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M 
25. T.D. - Mongrel Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils
:beerbang: :beerbang: 
To be a bit of a pedant, does anyone else have their brew variety locked in yet?

Seth out


----------



## Stuster (2/11/06)

Seth,

Yep, it was my American Rye in the NSW comp and my contribution is all bottled up and locked in with the same style for the Xmas case. I've added more rye to this one, upped it to 25% and just a tad more hoppy flavour and aroma as well. Definitely ready for drinking immediately after the swap.



> Keith - Kit beer? or your comp-winning Berliner? ( he he)



Are you coming out and admitting it wasn't your Berliner then? :lol: 

Whatcha making Gerard?


----------



## goatherder (3/11/06)

I have an APA bubbling away quite nicely...

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent
5. DJR - APA or Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M 
25. T.D. - Mongrel Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils


----------



## Weizguy (3/11/06)

Stuster said:


> Seth,
> 
> Yep, it was my American Rye in the NSW comp and my contribution is all bottled up and locked in with the same style for the Xmas case. I've added more rye to this one, upped it to 25% and just a tad more hoppy flavour and aroma as well. Definitely ready for drinking immediately after the swap.
> 
> ...



Stu, I took home a 3/4 bottle of flat leftover American Rye. Didn't get much flavour from it, unfortunately. Would love to have tasted it fresh...and now I will! In the NSW comp, my American Wheat came in 5 points behind you, which is not too shabby for an undercarbonated (almost flat, actually) beer.

Re Keith...just taking the p!$$. Keith has a good sense of humour, and gives as good as he gets.

Looking forward to a great Kase o' beer!

Seth out 
*Edit - spelling (again)


----------



## Stuster (3/11/06)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Stu, I took home a 3/4 bottle of flat leftover American Rye. Didn't get much flavour from it, unfortunately.



Probably just true to style then. :lol: 



Les the Weizguy said:


> In the NSW comp, my American Wheat came in 5 points behind you, which is not too shabby for an undercarbonated (almost flat, actually) beer.



We'll need to watch out when you work out how to carbonate then. :lol: 



Les the Weizguy said:


> Re Keith...just taking the p!$$. Keith has a good sense of humour, and gives as good as he gets.



I know you are the true master of your (weisse) domain.



Les the Weizguy said:


> Looking forfard to a great Kase o' beer!



Absofrickenlutely. :super:


----------



## T.D. (4/11/06)

Well my Xmas Case beer is all bottled. I'll print off some labels this week.

So as I mentioned before, I am not submitting the Mongrel Ale after all, so I have updated the list below:


1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent
5. DJR - APA or Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M 
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils


----------



## Gerard_M (8/11/06)

Looks like my offering will be something Dark.
Looking forward to cleaning some bottles!
Cheers
Gerard

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent
5. DJR - APA or Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark 
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils


----------



## Hopsta (8/11/06)

Brown Porter from me, its cold conditioning in cube at the moment, hope to bottle it this weekend or maybe next.

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent
5. DJR - APA or Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark 
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils


----------



## Trent (8/11/06)

I have just bottled a brown ale, nothing too fancy, and I used the 1028 again (sorry!) though it will probably be my last brew with that yeast, at least for a while. It actually tastes pretty nice, so I hope it received better than my last effort  Its a northern english brown (using london ale yeast???), didnt taste too "minerally" going into the bottle, and will be ready for drinking fairly soon after you get the case...

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Brown Ale
5. DJR - APA or Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark 
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils

All the best
Trent


----------



## Weizguy (8/11/06)

Trent said:


> <expurgate>Its a northern english brown (using london ale yeast???), didnt taste too "minerally" going into the bottle, and will be ready for drinking fairly soon after you get the case...
> </expurgate>All the best
> Trent


What? sooner than my hefeweizen?

Seth


----------



## goatherder (10/11/06)

Nifty, I'm having my first taste of Old Peculiar right now. If your offering is even remotely similar I am very much looking forward to it.


----------



## nifty (10/11/06)

goatherder said:


> Nifty, I'm having my first taste of Old Peculiar right now. If your offering is even remotely similar I am very much looking forward to it.



Mate, I can only hope that it comes out alright, I've never had a go at it before, but after what I went through on my first attempt at the chrissy case here, it's got to be better. It's still in the fermentor at the moment, hopefully bottling tomorrow.

Cheers

nifty


----------



## Trent (10/11/06)

quote/ What? sooner than my hefeweizen?

Seth quote/

Seth
As long as you have worked out how to prime now  your hefe will be ready sooner than my brown ale! Couldnt be happy having your beer beat mine at the comp, now it has to beat mine in the case swap :lol: :lol: . One day I will beat ya!!!
All the best
Trent


----------



## Weizguy (10/11/06)

Trent said:


> quote/ What? sooner than my hefeweizen?
> 
> Seth quote/
> 
> ...


Oh, Trent...U know it's not about coming first, or who's ready first. Or that's what the missus sez, anyway!  

I always knew how to prime. The beer just didn't understand. It had a communication issue, but it's better now.

Seth out


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (11/11/06)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Keith - Kit beer? or your comp-winning Berliner? ( he he) :lol:



Sounds like a challenge to me.

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Brown Ale
5. DJR - APA or Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark 
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils


----------



## Doc (12/11/06)

Checked the gravity of the Saison today and as per true WLP565 form it is lagging.
Into a seperate fridge set for 25 deg, to make the yeast feel at home and finish in time. Will probably raise the temp to the high 20's by the end of the week. Gotta love and respect the Saison yeast.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## DJR (14/11/06)

The Klsch is now almost lagered enough to bottle (will do in the next day or two), so it will be more than adequately carb'ed when it goes out to everyone. One question i had was, if there's 28 participants, do we put in 27 bottles or 28 (since we don't need one of our own). I guess 28 makes it easier to track.

Note that my Klsch is not the CH show Prez Choice winner, it's even better (i think anyway).

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Brown Ale
5. DJR - Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils


----------



## Stuster (14/11/06)

I think it's easier for Duff to sort if there are 28 bottles, Ben. Looking forward to the Kolsch and the case in general. :super:


----------



## mikem108 (14/11/06)

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Brown Ale
5. DJR - Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils


----------



## Stuster (14/11/06)

mikem108 said:


> 12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter



Wow. That sounds impressive, mike. Wood aged.  

Bring on the case. :chug:


----------



## mikem108 (14/11/06)

Not barrel aged but..
French Oak chips boiled in sugary vanilla falovoured water put into a tea strainer and into the secondary.


----------



## philmac (14/11/06)

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Brown Ale
5. DJR - Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown
28. Crozdog - Southern German lager or Czech pils

I have followed the 'Bottle From A Keg' thread with interest. I did a test stubbie to test carbonation and it's
a bit low, so will crank it up and try again.

I hope I have 28 bottles left after all this testing.  

Phil


----------



## crozdog (14/11/06)

I had a change of plan following positive feedback on my "house beer". I therefore thought I'd share it with you for the xmas case. The recipe started life as an Aussie pale ale, but due to difficulties sourcing various ingredients became what it is today eg pale malt substituted with pilsner, POR replaced by Northern Brewer. 

So what should I call this brew which is really a pilsner fermented with an ale yeast? Alesner? Pilsale? I'm happy just to call it PhilsAle as my name is Philip. Comments?

Whatever the name, I bottled it last night. I must say it was tasting nice :beerbang: As I normally keg & usually make up a 6 pack of bottles, it was my 1st attempt at bulk priming. I guess it will be OK about xmas, but like most naturally carbonated drops would probably benefit from some time in the bottle to age IMHO. 


1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Brown Ale
5. DJR - Klsch
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## Duff (14/11/06)

Good to hear they are all coming along.

Please remember to only label your caps with numbers beside your name  

Cheers.


----------



## Barramundi (14/11/06)

DJR said:


> The Klsch is now almost lagered enough to bottle (will do in the next day or two), so it will be more than adequately carb'ed when it goes out to everyone. One question i had was, if there's 28 participants, do we put in 27 bottles or 28 (since we don't need one of our own). I guess 28 makes it easier to track.





should there not be 29 participants if there are 28 bottles , we will get on of our own back if there are only 28 ?


----------



## DJR (14/11/06)

I think that's the key, 28 bottles for 28 participants, otherwise it will get too hard for Duff to work out who's is who's. If everyone gets one of their own back there's no need to track everybody's case from the time it is sorted to the time of collection.

In a smaller swap having 1 bottle less than the number of participants is fine, but for 28, well, i wouldn't like to be sorting and organising 27 bottles each to 28 people...


----------



## stephen (14/11/06)

Well my Hoegarden White was bottled today and from what I tasted from the hydrometer tube - should be very good. Unfortunately I had to get mine done early again as I have to go away for for about a month. So it's all done and ready for drop off at MHB's shop.

Look forward to sampling all the other participants offerings. 

Cheers

Stephen


----------



## Barramundi (16/11/06)

28 -29 , one of mine one of yours all good all beer im sure duff has it scoped ....


----------



## Duff (16/11/06)

Barramundi said:


> 28 -29 , one of mine one of yours all good all beer im sure duff has it scoped ....



28 Barramundi. You receive one of yours back, makes it easy to sort.

Cheers.


----------



## Doc (16/11/06)

With the Saison now in a seperate fermentation fridge set at 25degC, all is looking good for the Saison yeast to finish in time for the case. Phew. And that is a mission with the day temp today 

Doc


----------



## Weizguy (16/11/06)

Keep tha faith, Doc!

U know I'd do the same for you guys. In fact, my weizen, for the first time (ever) is being given a 1 week lagering period.

Now I just gotta remember my Participant code for the bottlecaps. I'll read back in this thread.

Good to see that brewers are doing their best 4 this case. I'm happy to say that my bonus Berlinisch weisse in the last case, took out the Best in Show at the NSW State comp this year, ahead of some great competition from a bunch of star brewers: quite a few of which forage upon this forum.

Other star beers were in the case, too. I don't wanna name anyone, in case I miss someone.

This is not a boast. I'm just saying that everyone brews their best beer for this case. In fact, people drop out, rather than provide a beer which may not hit the mark.

The feedback helps, and you can try suggestions, and evaluate them.

Hope my hefeweizen satisfies, this year.

Seth Beerfiend


----------



## Trent (17/11/06)

I too, am looking forward to this case, quite a few of the winners at state and castle hill, and even national, are on the list, so it should be a beauty. I hate to throw a cat amongst the pigeons, but after the last case, we bought up the possibility of putting in one extra of our favourite brews to go towards the "cogs" that make this thing actually work. Are we still going to do that, or is that going to creat some kind of logistical nightmare? I am more than happy to throw in one from my personal stash (the one that doesnt get dragged out when the boys come for a visit) to say thanks to the drivers/sorters/organisers. Anybody else keen for this or have a problem with it? Failry confident the people on the receiving end wont have too much of a problem with it  Anyway, just a suggestion
All the best
Trent


----------



## Josh (17/11/06)

Trent said:


> I too, am looking forward to this case, quite a few of the winners at state and castle hill, and even national, are on the list, so it should be a beauty. I hate to throw a cat amongst the pigeons, but after the last case, we bought up the possibility of putting in one extra of our favourite brews to go towards the "cogs" that make this thing actually work. Are we still going to do that, or is that going to creat some kind of logistical nightmare? I am more than happy to throw in one from my personal stash (the one that doesnt get dragged out when the boys come for a visit) to say thanks to the drivers/sorters/organisers. Anybody else keen for this or have a problem with it? Failry confident the people on the receiving end wont have too much of a problem with it  Anyway, just a suggestion
> All the best
> Trent


I'll be dropping off something when I leave my case at Duff's. I've got an ale that's been going well and a few extra bottles of the wit from the small case swap. So it will probably be one or both of those depending on my supply when I get finished.


----------



## DJR (17/11/06)

Might as well start the "is it ready to drink when we get it/have to wait/DRINK IT NOW DAMMIT IT'S GONNA BLOW" list...

Oh and i'm all up for giving a bottle or two to the organisers/delivery guys - maybe you guys can get a bottle or two of the AIPA that took out the honours at the CH Show.


1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Brown Ale
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## homebrewworld.com (17/11/06)

I have made a change to my contribution, due to my work commitments of the last month.
No longer will it be Sweet Stout, i will now be a APA that is sitting in a cube cold ,no chill method.
Will hit the fermenter today. Hope this is ok, cheers


1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Brown Ale
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## n00ch (17/11/06)

Just thought I'd update the list with my contribution. Mines also having a bit of a lager at the moment and should be bottled this weekend.

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Brown Ale
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch - Hefeweizen
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## Stuster (17/11/06)

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye - ready to drink
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Brown Ale
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle

Definitely some bottles to oil the wheels for those doing the swap work. Thanks to all who make the case work. :super: 

homebrewworld, I hope you are not trying to pass off some sub standard no-chill muck. There's no chance that method could work with an APA. :lol:


----------



## homebrewworld.com (17/11/06)

Cmon Stuster,
You know that nothin sub-standard comes out of a RIMS


----------



## Hopsta (18/11/06)

Just finished bottling mine then! All set ready to go. Duff can you please PM me your address i seem to have lost it.


----------



## T.D. (18/11/06)

I just labelled all my bottles and they are now safely sitting in crates ready to roll!

I have put a sample stubbie of it in the fridge to try tonight, just to make sure its not a total writeoff!

Also, I would love to give the organisers a few extra bottles but I only have a couple of stubbies spare. So, if they don't mind, I'll include a couple of other brews instead.

Here's a preview of the label...


----------



## stephen (18/11/06)

Just adding my bit.
1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Brown Ale
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle

Cheers

Stephen


----------



## Trent (18/11/06)

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - Sweet Stout
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## Stuster (18/11/06)

Hey, you lost my and homebrewworld's comments.  

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle
[/quote]


----------



## DJR (18/11/06)

Looks like there might be some good labels this year...

Here's my contribution


----------



## Duff (21/11/06)

10 days to go NSW Craters until your contributions are required at their designated drop off locales. The Newcastle boys have been in touch about their drop off next week, so the southern folk should get in touch (if you haven't already) with beerslayer to find out his address and organise your drop off.

Those who are dropping off directly to me and can't remember my address, PM me. Hopsta, just saw your message, PM sent.

Cheers.


----------



## T.D. (21/11/06)

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## crozdog (21/11/06)

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle - Bottled 5/11/06. I'd leave it till a hot day around xmas/new year & have it cold while watching the cricket or doing something equally important.


----------



## berto (21/11/06)

Duff, in true fashion, mine will be close to the due date. Should be bottling this week or weekend and will have them to you by the required date. 

Cheers, Rob


----------



## Doc (21/11/06)

Kegged the Xmas case Saison last night.
Bottling it next week, so will just make the drop off date. Phew 

Doc


----------



## Barramundi (22/11/06)

mine is bottled , has been a week or two now , will contact beer slayer a little later for address and timeframes ...


----------



## n00ch (22/11/06)

Just so you guys know, I will be dropping off the Newcastle cases to Duff's on the 2/12.

Can everyone dropping beers off to Marks Home Brew make sure they are there by the 1/12.

Cheers


----------



## Barramundi (22/11/06)

Duff said:


> Barramundi said:
> 
> 
> > 28 -29 , one of mine one of yours all good all beer im sure duff has it scoped ....
> ...




just spotted your post duff , all good figured that was the case for the case ... cheers !!


----------



## Weizguy (22/11/06)

n00ch said:


> Just so you guys know, I will be dropping off the Newcastle cases to Duff's on the 2/12.
> 
> Can everyone dropping beers off to Marks Home Brew make sure they are there by the 1/12.
> 
> Cheers


I hope to bottle this week and drop off within a few days. The speise was frozen and is thawing today. Will boil b4 bottling, unlike the cheese beer. If the speise smells wrong, I'll just use dextrose.

You know where I live if you ever want a few beers as payment.

Beerz
Seth

P.S. I might chuck in a few Rauchbiers and/or Am wheats for the beer movers.


----------



## goatherder (22/11/06)

I dropped mine off to MHB tonight.

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink
3. goatherder - APA - bottled and primed 11/11, should be ready by the time people get it
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle - Bottled 5/11/06. I'd leave it till a hot day around xmas/new year & have it cold while watching the cricket or doing something equally important.


----------



## Gerard_M (23/11/06)

Could be a problem with my entry. I "no-chilled" it to a 20 litre cube. Cube was minding it's own business in the garage having survived a house move & wotnot, when I hit it with the Camry! No damage to cube or car, both made out of similar material!
Anyway it is in the fermenter.
cheers
Gerard


----------



## Barramundi (24/11/06)

just like a pre ferment stir then gerard...

ill be cutting out and sticking on my home made labels this weekend readying bottles for disposal at beerslayers ..


----------



## Doc (26/11/06)

Just swiped a pint from the keg. Hasn't cleared yet, so there maybe a chance a few of you may swipe enough yeast that is viable.
Great colour, with nice spicey notes and a hint of tartness. 
Hope it bottles and travels well.
Bottling scheduled for tomorrow night.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## pint of lager (27/11/06)

Bad news from Bathurst.

I won't be able to get my beers down to Sydney in time for the swap.

Is there anyone coming through Bathurst this week who could squeeze in 3 crates? Otherwise I will have to leave a hole in the case.


----------



## Gerard_M (28/11/06)

I am not going to be able to get my brew into a bottle & in respectable condition in time. I am regrettfully pulling the pin on this one. I will still be able to cart around a few crates though.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## homebrewworld.com (28/11/06)

Well, my brew is on its last couple of bubles from the fermenter as i speak, but it will be bottled and delivered to Beerslayer on Sat. 
Cold conditioned not..........


----------



## Linz (28/11/06)

Can these guys get their cases to Beerslayers by Friday evening??

...as I have been informed the swap will be this Sat Lunch time, and I will collecting them EARLY Saturday morning.


Homebrewworld.com
mikem108
Barry
Barramundi

Thanks


----------



## Duff (29/11/06)

Folks,

I am close to setting a time with Pint of Lager to arrange collection of her contribution on Saturday. It may see me however getting back to my place by 11.00am. Linz and n00ch, if you aim to be there between 11.00 - 12pm it would work out well.

To those who haven't yet dropped off at my place, be there no later than 12pm Saturday with your contribution. Drop off by Friday are still fine, if I'm not home leave them by the front door. If you drop off Saturday, then you can take home your crates straight away and start enjoying them that night.

Brett.


----------



## mikem108 (29/11/06)

I've teed up a thurs nite or fri arvo delivery to beerslayers


I bottled last saturday after extensive secondary and cCing, added fresh yeast so let no.12 go for a while, min 4 weeks.


----------



## Weizguy (29/11/06)

If all goes well, bottling the weizen tonight.

Cleaned bottles laaaate last night, and drip dry upside down in a storage box, on a clean towel.

Should still taste OK. If it's wrong (for whatever reason) at bottling, I'll have to send 500ml bottles of well-lagered rauchbier (coz that's the only other beer I have, in suitable quantity).

Think positive..., it'll be fine!  

Seth


----------



## Barry (29/11/06)

Good Day
Sorry but I have to drop out. My batch has turned into bottle bombs. I found two had exploded so I twisted the top off another one and it spewed a torrent of foam. Too dangerous to move. :angry: 
Don't know why. Made two identical batches, same time for brewing, bottling same OG and FG etc. Been drinking the other batch, slightly high carbonation but very OK. The exploding one tastes clean so not wild yeast. Seems the yeast just decided take off again even after 45 days in the fermenters. 
Gee Murphy keeps making this hobby interesting. 
I apologise for the inconvenience caused.


----------



## Stuster (29/11/06)

Gee, they're dropping like flies. Sorry to hear you can't join the fun, Barry and Gerard.  

Hope this isn't going to disrupt the sorting too much, Duff. I guess we'll get more of our own back. :unsure:


----------



## DJR (29/11/06)

Bad news guys, bad news.

Good news is i (might) get more of my own Kolsch back - that is good since it is a good batch and i really wanted some more of it than the 1.5 stubbies i got after bottling was finished


----------



## beer slayer (29/11/06)

Sorry to here your pulling out Barry. Your contibutions are one to look foward too.
Looks like I should have all the rest in time for Linz to P/U on Sat. morn

:beer: 

BS


----------



## Barramundi (29/11/06)

mine is bottled , labelled, tasted and ready for delivery to beer slayers tomorrow arvo/evening ..

although i think another couple of weeks bottle conditioning wouldnt hurt it , the smaple i just had was quite nice ...


----------



## DJR (29/11/06)

Just opened another taster bottle then... some (slightly) bad news.

If my beer's not at very cold temps it will foam a bit, it might be about 20-30% overcarbonated (damn calculator). Wasn't too bad and it wasn't that cold, so it should be OK, might have just got a bad bottle. Just a note of caution. 

Not quite ready for drinking yet either, still just a bit sweet. Leave it till the end of next week and drink it cold.

It is nice though despite the foaming


----------



## Linz (29/11/06)

Should I get a plastic tray for the back of the truck????


----------



## Weizguy (30/11/06)

Update from the Teninch Brewery:

The weizen is bottled with about 2 litres of speise (from the original wort) and 50g dextrose to make up to 3.0 Vol CO2. Did not reserve enough speise for a 32 litre batch.

The beer tastes quite malty and wheaty yet dry, with banana, cloves and mild tartness.
I'm thinking that this should be OK when gassed, which will contribute to the drinkability and give some more dryness and carbonic bite. There is some solventy flavours, from runaway ferment temp last week when we hit the 4 days of hot weather, but that appears to be tempered due to the 7 days of lagering at close to freezing. Some may not have noticed it, but for this note.

Fingers crossed, it all gets to you OK.

I have some extra bottles from the 32 litre batch, coz I didn't want to brew a ball-tearer and then give it all away. I'm fairly happy with this, and will continue to refine and remake the beer. I must admit that this is only my second weizen since I moved to grain brewing, but we now know that my third attempt at the Berliner weisse came out well, and I brewed that 6 months ago.

Just knocking off a bottle of Trent's Dunkelweizen, # 89.
Look for number 18 on all my lids. Labels? Maybe not this time.

Seth out


----------



## Doc (30/11/06)

I've been pulling consistent 15+ hour days for the last 3 weeks, but have my bottles all sterlised, and I'm really hoping to get an early mark to bottle tonight.
Absolute worst case up early on Sat to bottle and get them to Duff mid morning Saturday.
Still don't have milk crates, so will be some dodgy boxes, but there will be beer.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Weizguy (30/11/06)

Admire your dedication to the cause.

Seth


----------



## berto (30/11/06)

OK guys, i came up 2 bottles short, but judging by the number of drop outs, i dont think that should matter. On my way to Duffs now for the drop off.


----------



## berto (30/11/06)

Actually Duff, I'll be there either tomorrow or Sat morning, No Damn permanent marker so I can't do the lids. not to worry


----------



## Barramundi (30/11/06)

2 bottles short !!.. shoot the production planner .... LOL ....
all good berto , 

i dropped my batch off at beer slayers this arvo ..


----------



## berto (30/11/06)

The planning was fine. I haven't moved my fermenting fridge yet, so with the fermenter sitting in open view, it had an overly large amount of gravity readings/samples taken.


----------



## Linz (1/12/06)

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)-T-58-Just finished bottling it, so after 14/12/06 get into it !!
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## Hopsta (1/12/06)

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)-T-58-Just finished bottling it, so after 14/12/06 get into it !!
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter - Best give it till after 08/12/06 to ensure enough carbonation.
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## philmac (1/12/06)

Mmm Berto, you and I must have had the same maths teacher. I don't usually bottle and was sure I could
count to 28 but .... I'm three short. I even bottled 7 or 8 stubbies so it wasn't as if I didn't have enough - 
I've included a few 'commercials' for the guys doing the sorting to do what they want with. With the drop 
outs, shouldn't be a problem?

This exercise has been more stressful than I imagined. The plan was to keg and taking advice from a couple
of threads on 'Bottling From Kegs', use the Pluto to slowly fill the frozen bottles with cold beer. I was 
expecting a little foaming. I had deliberately overcarbonated the beer a bit, dropped the pressure to very low 
and had a go. Half a bottle was the best I could do.

Plan B was a similar brew that was put down on the planned bottling day. There was still time to ferment out 
and bottle but it would be close. A couple of mates had been saving some bottles for me and after a closer 
look they were 800ml! I never buy long necks and had no idea that 800ml was a new standard for some 
megabreweries. Without reading back through the whole Case thread I got it into my head that bottles had to 
be 750ml.

Next ring the HBS and order several dozen new bottles @ $1.45 per bottle. They arrived the next day and I 
was relieved - until I measured the capacity - 730ml!

Eventually I did what I should have done and reread the whole thread again and realised that 800ml was fine.
Anyway, the beer should be at Duff's front door today. It was bottled on 26/11 so a few weeks should allow 
enough carbonation.

If anyone wants some new 730ml bottles give me a yell  .

There's a slab of 'special stuff' as well that I have asked Duff to share amongst the people who have made 
the swap possible.

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)-T-58-Just finished bottling it, so after 14/12/06 get into it !!
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter - Best give it till after 08/12/06 to ensure enough carbonation.
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown - leave until at least 21/12
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


Cheers,
Phil


----------



## homebrewworld.com (1/12/06)

Philmac,
Man, what a drama ...........................
Good on you for following it through to the finish line though.
Only if you had asked, i have stacks of bottles i could have helped you out with ! 

Anyway,
I am going into the garage right now to bottle mine :unsure: to drop at Beerslayers tonight.
Hope it goes ok, as i am not a seasoned bottler !
I have a couple of LCPA for the distributers for their work.

Cheers


----------



## philmac (1/12/06)

Thanks anyway HBW.

It wasn't really a drama because I could see the funny side of it. Although I'll be a bit more generous next 
time when people say they don't have any bottles. Don't have any bottles! Give me a break, they're 
everywhere.  

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Stuster (1/12/06)

philmac said:


> 1. Duff - RyeIPA
> 2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink - WLP320
> 3. goatherder - APA
> 4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
> ...



Sounds like you are going the extra yard for the Xmas case, philmac. It seems it's worked out fine in the end but with some hassle along the way.

Just added the yeast I used. Forgot to add that last time. Can everyone add that info in so that those who want to re-culture up some yeast know what they can use. (Added your already, Doc. B) )


----------



## DJR (1/12/06)

Mine's WLP029, but i added some US56 in secondary so whatever you culture is going to be a mixed breed. Probably still OK though for Kolsch/Alt/APA style beers.

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink - WLP320
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink. WLP029/US56 mix.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison - WLP565
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)-T-58-Just finished bottling it, so after 14/12/06 get into it !!
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter - Best give it till after 08/12/06 to ensure enough carbonation.
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. -
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. -
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown - leave until at least 21/12
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## Thommo (1/12/06)

Sounds like a few people have had some dramas.

I was bottling away under the house. Looked up and saw four bottles, but I could swear I'd already bottled 25!!! A quick count confirmed it.

"Bugger." I've cleaned, primed, and sanitised 28 bottles, but somehow an uncleaned, unprimed bottle had squirmed it's way into the bottling process. Another, more careful count, and I realised I only had 13 bottles in my "full" crate. Thankfully, no one should get a surprise flat or infected beer from me this christmas.

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)-T-58-Just finished bottling it, so after 14/12/06 get into it !!
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter - Best give it till after 08/12/06 to ensure enough carbonation.
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter, bottled 30/11/2006. Leave it two weeks. - US56
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown - leave until at least 21/12
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## philmac (1/12/06)

Added yeast. Good 'ol 1056.

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)-T-58-Just finished bottling it, so after 14/12/06 get into it !!
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter - Best give it till after 08/12/06 to ensure enough carbonation.
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter, bottled 30/11/2006. Leave it two weeks. - US56
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown - leave until at least 21/12 - 1056
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## Hopsta (1/12/06)

Yeast update

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)-T-58-Just finished bottling it, so after 14/12/06 get into it !!
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter - Nottingham yeast - Best give it till after 08/12/06 to ensure enough carbonation.
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter, bottled 30/11/2006. Leave it two weeks. - US56
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown - leave until at least 21/12
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## goatherder (1/12/06)

Update

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink
3. goatherder - APA, Wyeast 1056, Bottled 11/11. Drink sooner rather than later.
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)-T-58-Just finished bottling it, so after 14/12/06 get into it !!
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter - Nottingham yeast - Best give it till after 08/12/06 to ensure enough carbonation.
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter, bottled 30/11/2006. Leave it two weeks. - US56
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown - leave until at least 21/12
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## Stuster (1/12/06)

For some reason, Thommo decided he didn't like DJR's and my updates. :angry: :lol: 

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink - WLP320
3. goatherder - APA, Wyeast 1056, Bottled 11/11. Drink sooner rather than later.
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink. WLP029/US56 mix.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison - WLP565
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)-T-58-Just finished bottling it, so after 14/12/06 get into it !!
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter - Nottingham yeast - Best give it till after 08/12/06 to ensure enough carbonation.
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter, bottled 30/11/2006. Leave it two weeks. - US56
20. Barramundi
21. -
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. -
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown - leave until at least 21/12
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## Thommo (1/12/06)

Sorry Stuster,

We were doing them at the same time. I took a bit of time as I kept having to change screens whenever the boss walked past. I noticed that a few replies had snuck in before I finished mine, but didn't think twice about the different editing bits.

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## Stuster (1/12/06)

No probs, Thommo. Guessed it was something like that. Not the boss part though. :lol:


----------



## mikem108 (1/12/06)

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink - WLP320
3. goatherder - APA, Wyeast 1056, Bottled 11/11. Drink sooner rather than later.
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink. WLP029/US56 mix.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison - WLP565
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Porter- Nottingham Ale for primary- and muntons gold for bottling- let it age for a while
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)-T-58-Just finished bottling it, so after 14/12/06 get into it !!
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter - Nottingham yeast - Best give it till after 08/12/06 to ensure enough carbonation.
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter, bottled 30/11/2006. Leave it two weeks. - US56
20. Barramundi
21. -
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. -
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown - leave until at least 21/12
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## n00ch (1/12/06)

Seems we are still missing 2 cases in Newcastle, Weizguy and Chilled?

I'll be picking them up this afternoon and delivering to Duff's tomorrow so they really have to be there by this afternoon.

Cheers


----------



## philmac (1/12/06)

Edit yeast deletion.

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink - WLP320
3. goatherder - APA, Wyeast 1056, Bottled 11/11. Drink sooner rather than later.
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink. WLP029/US56 mix.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison - WLP565
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Porter- Nottingham Ale for primary- and muntons gold for bottling- let it age for a while
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)-T-58-Just finished bottling it, so after 14/12/06 get into it !!
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter - Nottingham yeast - Best give it till after 08/12/06 to ensure enough carbonation.
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter, bottled 30/11/2006. Leave it two weeks. - US56
20. Barramundi
21. -
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. -
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown - leave until at least 21/12 - Wyeast 1056
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (1/12/06)

Just adding yeast/drinking details.

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink - WLP320
3. goatherder - APA, Wyeast 1056, Bottled 11/11. Drink sooner rather than later.
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink. WLP029/US56 mix.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison - WLP565
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (Kit and Kilo, Wyeast 3068 + US56, Drink Now)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Porter- Nottingham Ale for primary- and muntons gold for bottling- let it age for a while
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)-T-58-Just finished bottling it, so after 14/12/06 get into it !!
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter - Nottingham yeast - Best give it till after 08/12/06 to ensure enough carbonation.
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter, bottled 30/11/2006. Leave it two weeks. - US56
20. Barramundi
21. -
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. -
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown - leave until at least 21/12 - Wyeast 1056
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## homebrewworld.com (1/12/06)

Justa adding my notes to my beer cont.

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink - WLP320
3. goatherder - APA, Wyeast 1056, Bottled 11/11. Drink sooner rather than later.
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink. WLP029/US56 mix.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison - WLP565
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA....Bottled 1/12/06, allow for carbonation time then drink it !
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (Kit and Kilo, Wyeast 3068 + US56, Drink Now)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Porter- Nottingham Ale for primary- and muntons gold for bottling- let it age for a while
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)-T-58-Just finished bottling it, so after 14/12/06 get into it !!
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter - Nottingham yeast - Best give it till after 08/12/06 to ensure enough carbonation.
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter, bottled 30/11/2006. Leave it two weeks. - US56
20. Barramundi
21. -
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. -
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown - leave until at least 21/12 - Wyeast 1056
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## pint of lager (1/12/06)

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink - WLP320
3. goatherder - APA, Wyeast 1056, Bottled 11/11. Drink sooner rather than later.
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink. WLP029/US56 mix.
6. Pint of Lager - Dunkel - ready to drink, give it some quiet time - yeast WL800
7. Doc - Saison - WLP565
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA....Bottled 1/12/06, allow for carbonation time then drink it !
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (Kit and Kilo, Wyeast 3068 + US56, Drink Now)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Porter- Nottingham Ale for primary- and muntons gold for bottling- let it age for a while
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)-T-58-Just finished bottling it, so after 14/12/06 get into it !!
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter - Nottingham yeast - Best give it till after 08/12/06 to ensure enough carbonation.
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter, bottled 30/11/2006. Leave it two weeks. - US56
20. Barramundi
21. -
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. -
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown - leave until at least 21/12 - Wyeast 1056
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## n00ch (1/12/06)

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink - WLP320
3. goatherder - APA, Wyeast 1056, Bottled 11/11. Drink sooner rather than later.
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink. WLP029/US56 mix.
6. Pint of Lager - Dunkel - ready to drink, give it some quiet time - yeast WL800
7. Doc - Saison - WLP565
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA....Bottled 1/12/06, allow for carbonation time then drink it !
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (Kit and Kilo, Wyeast 3068 + US56, Drink Now)
11. n00ch - Hefeweizen - Ready to drink after 15/12/2006 - Wyeast 3942.
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Porter- Nottingham Ale for primary- and muntons gold for bottling- let it age for a while
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)-T-58-Just finished bottling it, so after 14/12/06 get into it !!
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter - Nottingham yeast - Best give it till after 08/12/06 to ensure enough carbonation.
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter, bottled 30/11/2006. Leave it two weeks. - US56
20. Barramundi
21. -
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. -
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown - leave until at least 21/12 - Wyeast 1056
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## Doc (1/12/06)

Pressure filling at 32 degC even when the bottles have been in the freezer since Monday is an art.
Regardless my entry is bottled and will be dropped off to Duff's tomorrow.
Hope you all enjoy it, as I was drinking the overflow @ 32degC @ 6.8% after a 70 hour week 
Yep I'm pretty trashed 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Weizguy (1/12/06)

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink - WLP320
3. goatherder - APA, Wyeast 1056, Bottled 11/11. Drink sooner rather than later.
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink. WLP029/US56 mix.
6. Pint of Lager - Dunkel - ready to drink, give it some quiet time - yeast WL800
7. Doc - Saison - WLP565
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA....Bottled 1/12/06, allow for carbonation time then drink it !
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (Kit and Kilo, Wyeast 3068 + US56, Drink Now)
11. n00ch - Hefeweizen - Ready to drink after 15/12/2006 - Wyeast 3942.
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Porter- Nottingham Ale for primary- and muntons gold for bottling- let it age for a while
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)-T-58-Just finished bottling it, so after 14/12/06 get into it !!
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter - Nottingham yeast - Best give it till after 08/12/06 to ensure enough carbonation.
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2) - contains 3rd gen Weizen yeast (W3068). Warner (Classic Beer Series - German Wheat beer) suggests that you serve it at 8-10C. Thought that I might bottle without removing the weizen yeast, this time. Next time, I'll prob bottle with W34/70, after a few weeks of cc'ing. More? Go to my Spruik your Beer thread.
19. Thommo - Bitter, bottled 30/11/2006. Leave it two weeks. - US56
20. Barramundi
21. -
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. -
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown - leave until at least 21/12 - Wyeast 1056
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle.




Duff said:


> Ho Ho Ho,
> 
> Summer is approaching (though you wouldn't think it in NSW at present :huh: ), that means time for some nice cold suds brewed by our fellow NSW brewers whilst watching the Aussie flogs the Poms in the Ashes.
> 
> ...


From post #1 on this thread. Gotta agree, Mr Duffman. Will save some Weizen for the Ashes win.
It's not about the beer, it's about the cricket!

Hopin' for some more Summer weather to carbonate the beer. Then lager for 2 weeks in the fridge before guzzling at 8-10 C. Probably good for Christmas day, if not before. You see, I have some weizen in PET bottle, so I can squeeze and then test for max carbonation/ flavour sample. I like 'em young, these weizens.

Really looking forward to POL's Dunkel, and all the others, too. Will be taking one to work, from time to time, to show to potential beer judges (ha ha ha).  

Seth


----------



## berto (2/12/06)

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink - WLP320
3. goatherder - APA, Wyeast 1056, Bottled 11/11. Drink sooner rather than later.
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink. WLP029/US56 mix.
6. Pint of Lager - Dunkel - ready to drink, give it some quiet time - yeast WL800
7. Doc - Saison - WLP565
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA....Bottled 1/12/06, allow for carbonation time then drink it !
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (Kit and Kilo, Wyeast 3068 + US56, Drink Now)
11. n00ch - Hefeweizen - Ready to drink after 15/12/2006 - Wyeast 3942.
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Porter- Nottingham Ale for primary- and muntons gold for bottling- let it age for a while
13. Beer Slayer
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)-T-58-Just finished bottling it, so after 14/12/06 get into it !!
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter - Nottingham yeast - Best give it till after 08/12/06 to ensure enough carbonation.
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2) - contains 3rd gen Weizen yeast (W3068). Warner (Classic Beer Series - German Wheat beer) suggests that you serve it at 8-10C. Thought that I might bottle without removing the weizen yeast, this time. Next time, I'll prob bottle with W34/70, after a few weeks of cc'ing. More? Go to my Spruik your Beer thread.
19. Thommo - Bitter, bottled 30/11/2006. Leave it two weeks. - US56
20. Barramundi
21. -
22. Berto - English Special Bitter, Bottled 29/11, WLP 002
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier
24. -
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown - leave until at least 21/12 - Wyeast 1056
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle.


Duff, On my way to your house in a minute. Won't be knocking incase it's too early, so just holler if you see me there, otherwise beer will be beside the front door. Then it's off to homebake in the rain. WOOHOO, wet T-shirts.


----------



## beer slayer (2/12/06)

philmac said:


> Mmm Berto, you and I must have had the same maths teacher. I don't usually bottle and was sure I could
> count to 28 but .... I'm three short. I even bottled 7 or 8 stubbies so it wasn't as if I didn't have enough -
> I've included a few 'commercials' for the guys doing the sorting to do what they want with. With the drop
> outs, shouldn't be a problem?
> ...


----------



## beer slayer (2/12/06)

Linz droped by this morning to P/U the cases. Thanks Linz
Can't wait for the return cases. Will post a note for the southern guys when I get the cases to arrange P/U.

:beer: 
BS


----------



## nifty (2/12/06)

1. Duff - RyeIPA
2. Stuster - American Rye- ready to drink
3. goatherder - APA
4. Trent - Nut Brown Ale - Ready to Drink. Wyeast 1028.
5. DJR - Klsch - ready to drink.
6. Pint of Lager
7. Doc - Saison
8. Homebrewworld.com - APA
9. Chilled
10. Keith - Raspberry Wheat Beer (K&K&Fruit)
11. n00ch
12. mikem108-Wood aged Smokey Choc Vanilla Porter
13. Beer Slayer - APA Bottled 1/12/06 ready to drink 23/12/06
14. Linz - Belgian Wit bier (like No16)-T-58-Just finished bottling it, so after 14/12/06 get into it !!
15. Shonky
16. Stephen - Hoegarden White - Will be ready to drink by the time of the swap. Yeast is cultured from Hoegarden Grand Cru. I've used this before and seems to work very well,
17. Hopsta - Brown Porter - Best give it till after 08/12/06 to ensure enough carbonation.
18. Weizguy - Kmas Kase Weizen (Seth Weizen #2)
19. Thommo - Bitter
20. Barramundi
21. Barry - Munich Dunkel
22. Berto
23. Nifty - some sort of Old Peculier - *Bottled 13/11/06. Can be drunk now, but as it is supposed to be a low end strong ale, it might get better with age. This is the first time I've brewed this baby, so I'm not sure how it will go. - WLP005 used*
24. Gerard_M - Something Dark
25. T.D. - Hunter Valley Pale Ale - ready to drink now - US56
26. Josh - Sparkling Ale
27. Philmac - American Brown - leave until at least 21/12
28. Crozdog - PhilsAle


----------



## nifty (2/12/06)

Unfortunately I only have a couple of stubs of the xmas case beer for testing and no other stock of hb at the moment, so , due to the drop outs, I will gladly give any extra bottles to the people who have donated their generous time and effort to make this swap happen

cheers

nifty


----------



## n00ch (2/12/06)

Well cases were sorted today and all the Newcastle return cases are at MHB's waiting to be picked up.

Thanks Duff for putting up the place and organising the smooth sorting today.

Cheers


----------



## Duff (2/12/06)

Woohoo, finally back online.

Sort went well and before the big dump of rain. Cases are ready to pick up here.

Thanks to all.

EDIT: Forgot to add I'll be at home all day tomorrow if you wish to come and collect.


----------



## Doc (2/12/06)

I'll be around mid-morning Duff.

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (3/12/06)

Picked up my case from Duff this morning. Looking forward to some quality brews.
Mine is ready to drink straight away guys. Best fresh.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (3/12/06)

Thanks Duff and Nooch and all others involved.

I will crack open my first taster tonight.

Cheers,

Keith


----------



## Barramundi (3/12/06)

havent got mine yet but im getting anxious .. cant wait !!!


----------



## Linz (3/12/06)

Beerslayer has them...to collect...PM him to arrange pick up..

Thanks for the 'Extras', much appreciated


----------



## Barramundi (3/12/06)

great stuff Linz .. thanks to you and everyone else who played a huge part in making this happen


----------



## T.D. (3/12/06)

Hello all, finally able to login to the site again! I apologise for not including any extra beers for the organisers with my case. I don't have any spares of the actual case beer and other beers I have had not been tried yet and I always like to taste a few first before giving them out. So anyway, I'll try and organise with Gerard some way of getting a few bottles to the organisers in the near future. Quite funny actually, before going with the Hunter Valley Pale Ale I brewed an APA for the case, which I didn't end up submitting. Well, I must say I am really enjoying it at the moment and am kicking myself for not using it as the case beer! Anyway, I'll make sure I get a few bottles of it to the organisers!


----------



## beer slayer (3/12/06)

Thanks Linz for dropping the cases of sorry I missed you. Thanks again to all for another smoothe transitation.
I have all the cases at my place ready to be picked up for the southern guys just P/M to arrange P/U or let me know if you get stuck I may be able to drop them off.

Cheers 

BS


----------



## Weizguy (4/12/06)

Ho Ho Ho,

It's about time for someone to create the NSW Xmas 2006 Consumption thread. Oops, missed it, as it's already there.

Please note that the Seth Kmas Kase Weizen (#18 on your programme) has not been tested since bottling and is prob OK for consumption in a week. Will test one tonight and report (if my ISP has their act together - hence, no AHB this weekend just gone).

Seth out


----------



## homebrewworld.com (4/12/06)

Oh shiiiiiiiiit
Now...... one more sleep before i pick um my case from Beerslayer !
Woo HOOOOOOOOOOo!
This is better than chrissy day !
:beerbang:


----------



## Barramundi (4/12/06)

it is some what exciting to think my fridge will look like a woolworths fridge in terms of variety only with decent beers in it


----------

